# The first step



## blacksmith83 (Sep 21, 2014)

Well guys, might seem like a senseless post but can't contain my excitement anymore. After a year of waiting, i am officially 3 days away from my initiation and just feel the need to share my excitement with someone...was anyone nervous going in or just excited like i am?

Lee


----------



## crono782 (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats future brother! Nervous and excited are both words that I would use to describe what I felt going in, hah. Just trust in your future brothers and enjoy it. You only go through it once!


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 23, 2014)

You'll do fine. Thanks for sharing this with us, I am always excited for a man when he is excited about his upcoming initiation.


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 23, 2014)

It was last wednesday for me, so I remember it keenly! I felt the same way. Even had trouble sleeping for a few days before. Take a deep breath, and try to think of something else. Otherwise it takes too long to get there!


----------



## blacksmith83 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the support guys, in exactly 24hrs ill be going through the process


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 23, 2014)

blacksmith83 said:


> Thanks for the support guys, in exactly 24hrs ill be going through the process


One piece of advice: clip your toenails, because you won't be wearing your own shoes or socks.


----------



## blacksmith83 (Sep 23, 2014)

Haha ya, i was warned by the sr.deacon that i would be changing out of my suit...kinda wish I still had my old straight razor, feels worthy of a ritualistic shave


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 24, 2014)

Congratulations soon to be brother. Keep us posted.


----------



## blacksmith83 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well last nights events were interesting, although the pjs werent my favorite lol feels good to have joined the brotherhood of masons


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, the clothing leave a lot to be desired lol.


----------



## blacksmith83 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thats an understatement lol if theres going to be an opening on the pants, there should be more than a tie cord for the waist lol


----------



## Illuminatio (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, now that is some patience - waiting for a year! Congrats and welcome Brother!


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 3, 2014)

We've all been through the same ritual, welcome!


----------



## blacksmith83 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks brothers! And yes a year was a long time, especially for someone like me! (Captain ADHD) lol i have a tendency to get super pumped about something but if i get distracted or lose interest for a minute im off chasing other things lol


----------



## pipoyviste (Oct 5, 2014)

@blacksmith stay calm and cool future brother you are in the good hands


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

